# 6 Month Old Still Peeing in House



## sunfluer

I'm having issues with my now 6 month old pup peeing in the house. He gets let out every 2 - 3 hours but will pee in his crate or on the floor if it's just slightly beyond the 2 - 3 hour timeframe. The only exception is overnight. He is excellent in his crate at night. His last walk is between 10 - 11 pm and up in at 6 am. We cut his water off at 7 pm.

I'm wondering if we need to neuter him early b/c of the peeing. He is not lifting his leg. We do have another 5 year old fixed male dog and do not have this issue.

I was hoping by now we can extend the length of time between outings to 4 hours but this doesn't seem possible.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Tbarrios333

I'm not sure neutering would help with the peeing. Never heard of that before.
Maybe as he gets older he'll be able to hold it longer.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Vet visit to see if there is an infection or something.
Then if he's healthy, back to basics on house training. -- Tethered to you or crated until this behavior is under control. Out after a nap, out after a play session.
No neutering will not fix this. Vigilant humans will! As the humans and the dogs adjust, the toilet breaks will become further apart.


----------



## sunfluer

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliI'm not sure neutering would help with the peeing. Never heard of that before.
> Maybe as he gets older he'll be able to hold it longer.


I forgot to add, he does go outside. In fact, he's been very good about it right from the start when we got him at 9 weeks old. 
We tell him "pee pee" for both pee and poop and he does his thing. I was wondering about the neutering b/c I'm not sure if he's marking or he just can't hold it.

We've been trying to give him more freedom in the house but tonight, he wandered in the hall near the door and peed on the rug. Of course, I thought he needed to go but just didn't get to him in time. The next thing, I hear the familar tingling sound.









I hope it's only b/c he needs more time. It just seems like he'll never be able to hold it past 2.5 hours and that isn't going to work. It took my yellow lab just about a year to be completely house trained. I never let my adult dogs go more than 6 hours if I can help it. And, when that happens, it's very rare.

Anyone else with this issue now or in the past?


----------



## sunfluer

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereVet visit to see if there is an infection or something.
> Then if he's healthy, back to basics on house training. -- Tethered to you or crated until this behavior is under control. Out after a nap, out after a play session.
> No neutering will not fix this. Vigilant humans will! As the humans and the dogs adjust, the toilet breaks will become further apart.


Infection... would that not be apparant at night as well?







He's good through the night. It's during the day if I'm not extra vigilant that it becomes an issue. Guess I can't relax just yet.


----------



## Tbarrios333

I think with potty-training, the best way to do it is to prevent accidents.
Maybe you have to start from square one with him because he's not getting it yet.
Denali was the first dog I've ever potty trained and preventing the accident made it all a snap.
Could you maybe take him out a little more often? Like say every hour until he just gets in the habit of only peeing outside. 

Some puppies just can't hold it so long even at 6 months. Sometimes, although rare adult dogs can't hold it long either


----------



## Tbarrios333

No I don't think you can relax just yet








Even with Denali who is potty trained I can't trust her. One night, she squatted in right in front of me and peed on the carpet. 
I think she just had a brain fart that night







but I still keep all doors closed and keep her in sight.


----------



## sunfluer

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliI think with potty-training, the best way to do it is to prevent accidents.
> Maybe you have to start from square one with him because he's not getting it yet.
> Denali was the first dog I've ever potty trained and preventing the accident made it all a snap.
> Could you maybe take him out a little more often? Like say every hour until he just gets in the habit of only peeing outside.
> 
> Some puppies just can't hold it so long even at 6 months. Sometimes, although rare adult dogs can't hold it long either


With my lab, I would slowly space the time over a period of time until completely house trained. With my GSD, I can't seem to get him past 2.5 hours. Guess, we're still not ready to relax. My GSD needs more time.

Basically, he was letting me know by wandering over to the front door. I do know his signels. I failed to act quickly enough. He's a large boy - doesn't look like a pup with the exception that his chest and head need to fill out.

I must add, he's really a very good boy. I was wondering if there was something wrong with him but I think it's time that he needs.


----------



## BlackGSD

I think he just doesn't "get it". The fact that he CAN hold it all night shows that he physically CAN hold it longer than 2 1/2 hours.

I would NOT let him have run of the house. If you aren't able to block off doorways, put him on a leash.

Taking them out on an exact schedule an CAUSE them to go on that "schedule". 

It sounds like has been taken out every 2 to 3 hours for quite a while. So he has come to EXPECT that.


----------



## sunfluer

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliNo I don't think you can relax just yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with Denali who is potty trained I can't trust her. One night, she squatted in right in front of me and peed on the carpet.
> I think she just had a brain fart that night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I still keep all doors closed and keep her in sight.


How old is Denali? I know what you mean, Sirius did that in the crate







- looked right at me and peed. I felt awful b/c I should've known he needed to go. When I called his named, he stopped peeing. In that situation, I was able to usher him outside for him to finish and praise him.

Guess I'm feeling inpatient...


----------



## sunfluer

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI think he just doesn't "get it". The fact that he CAN hold it all night shows that he physically CAN hold it longer than 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> I would NOT let him have run of the house. If you aren't able to block off doorways, put him on a leash.
> 
> Taking them out on an exact schedule an CAUSE them to go on that "schedule".
> 
> It sounds like has been taken out every 2 to 3 hours for quite a while. So he has come to EXPECT that.


You're right - I think he has come to expect it. I want to push him past it but he's not allowing it. When I've tried, he peed in the crate.

Ok - so how do I push him past the 2.5 - 3 hour mark. It was much easier with my Lab for reasons I'm not quite sure. I parent in the same way but my GSD seems more of a challenge.

When he exercises heavily, of course, he's more thirsty and drinks more water. I don't give him gallons at a time - I try to regulate it but at the same time making sure he gets enough. Grrrrrrr - I'm feeling a bit frustrated.... I feel like I'm in a catch 22...


----------



## JKlatsky

I'm going to agree with Tracy...it's all about the schedule. 

I have 2 puppies right now and the one is super...just waits until I am ready to go out...the other knows EXACTLY what time it is and insists on going out at that time. I honestly don't set the alarm clock in the morning anymore because their is only a 10 minute window when he wakes up and starts to fuss. What has been different for me with him is also the amount of "fuss". With other dogs I could distinguish between the "I REALLY need to go out" and the "I would like to be out but it can wait". He just kind of lets out a few low whines and if I don't respond will just pee. That's been hard for me and I had to learn to respond to his signals. 

I used to try and wait...and I ended up bathing the puppy. I found I had to be a lot stricter with his intake, make more frequent trips outside, and when I started extending the time I had to do it in 10 minute increments.


----------



## JKlatsky

I also want to go ahead and share my schedule of how I regulate my water and how I've been coping with Potty training...

My schedule...

They wake up at 6:30am...

They go out quick just to pee and then eat at 7am. They get water when they eat. (Also, I have one who will drink whatever is there regardless of how thirsty...So I regulate how much water he gets at a time. He gets plenty, but I won't let him drink a whole bucket because then he'll have to pee again in 30 minutes. I will give him ice cubes in his crate.)
Then they get a walk where they poop and hopefully pee again.

If we are home they get out around 11 to pee.

Then they usually need to out again midday between 1pm and 2pm. They will poop again at this time. They get offered water again.

They go out again around 6ish just to pee. The come in to get fed again. Offered water again. They go out for a big walk/play time approx 45 minutes each puppy. They poop and pee then. Offered water when they come in- Last time.

Out again to pee around 9pm.

Out again to pee around 11pm. Done for the night.


*Some other notes- When puppies get excited they have to pee. As soon as they know that I am home I CANNOT wait... I put my bag down and get those puppies OUT. They have been holding it and if I wait too long they will pee all over the crate. This also holds true for if they have an impending bowel movement as well. If I know that I am getting close to a potty time...I actually try not to be in the room with the puppy. My movement around the room will get them going and then I will have to take them out ASAP because they will be alert.


----------



## WiscTiger

I am also going to agree with Tracy on the Schedule thing.

Two of my experiences:
Cheyenne had major digestive problems for a while so when ever she would get antsy or whiny, outside we went. She was such an honest sole, every time we went out she peed. So I had a 3 month to 1 1/2 year old that had the bladder capacity of a 8 week old pup.

DeeDee I got at 12 weeks old, I was busy with my business, so I set an timer. After about 3 weeks, one day she heard the timer go beep - beep, she got up stretched and peed. So no more timer/alarm, I just had to be more watchful of the time. 

Val


----------



## Tbarrios333

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> 
> DeeDee I got at 12 weeks old, I was busy with my business, so I set an timer. After about 3 weeks, one day she heard the timer go beep - beep, she got up stretched and peed. So no more timer/alarm, I just had to be more watchful of the time.
> 
> Val


Lol, that's so funny.

Denali is oh... 19 weeks I think? She was potty trained at 14.


----------



## sunfluer

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> DeeDee I got at 12 weeks old, I was busy with my business, so I set an timer. After about 3 weeks, one day she heard the timer go beep - beep, she got up stretched and peed. So no more timer/alarm, I just had to be more watchful of the time.
> 
> Val










This just made me laugh and I really needed that!







It really helps to not feel so alone with this.

Barbara


----------



## sunfluer

> Originally Posted By: JKlatskyI also want to go ahead and share my schedule of how I regulate my water and how I've been coping with Potty training...
> 
> My schedule...
> 
> They wake up at 6:30am...
> 
> They go out quick just to pee and then eat at 7am. They get water when they eat. (Also, I have one who will drink whatever is there regardless of how thirsty...So I regulate how much water he gets at a time. He gets plenty, but I won't let him drink a whole bucket because then he'll have to pee again in 30 minutes. I will give him ice cubes in his crate.)
> Then they get a walk where they poop and hopefully pee again.
> 
> If we are home they get out around 11 to pee.
> 
> Then they usually need to out again midday between 1pm and 2pm. They will poop again at this time. They get offered water again.
> 
> They go out again around 6ish just to pee. The come in to get fed again. Offered water again. They go out for a big walk/play time approx 45 minutes each puppy. They poop and pee then. Offered water when they come in- Last time.
> 
> Out again to pee around 9pm.
> 
> Out again to pee around 11pm. Done for the night.
> 
> 
> *Some other notes- When puppies get excited they have to pee. As soon as they know that I am home I CANNOT wait... I put my bag down and get those puppies OUT. They have been holding it and if I wait too long they will pee all over the crate. This also holds true for if they have an impending bowel movement as well. If I know that I am getting close to a potty time...I actually try not to be in the room with the puppy. My movement around the room will get them going and then I will have to take them out ASAP because they will be alert.


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I concur with your schedule... it's almost exactly the same. My only exception is getting my pup out a bit more for play time. I've been worried about him getting enough exercise and needing to blow off steam so it might just be that he's getting more water. Sirius and my Lab, Moon, like to play in the house and that's a big no, no







so out the door they go.

I'm going to have to keep him tethered to me when not in the crate. He's been doing well; it's been challenging getting him to hold it longer that 2.5 hours. I'm seeing this is going to be a very gradual process for Sirius.

As far as his excitement level, he gets excited when he wakes from his nap and doesn't see me in the room. This is another area I've been working on with him. We don't play up our coming/going, it's always matter of fact, but our pup has some separation anxiety. Some days he's better than the next. The other day, I was working in my dining room, my pup is in the family room; he can't see me but he can hear me - he know's I'm not far away and he was quiet and content. He was good for a while. On another day, his ability to stay content might not be as long and that can very well mean he needs a pee break so here's the challenge in trying to find the balance.

It seems much more challenging to stay on a tight, strict schedule with Sirius. I believe he will come around to being fully house trained. He seems to need a bit more TLC. I need to stay on top of Sirius a bit more than my Labbie boy...

Barbara</span>


----------



## Tbarrios333

Is there a reason he has to hold it longer than 2.5 hours?
Are you trying to build the time he can hold it? I don't think it works that way








I believe it just kind of happens. Denali used to whine a lot to go potty and now it's a lot less but not because I trained her bladder to wait. 

I think that's only going to make it much longer to potty train







If you take him out every hour on the hour he'll get it much faster and he wont have accidents.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I adopted Kai at 7 months and he had developed a habit of peeing in the house at his foster home--he just didn't get it. He would be running around the house playing one minute and then the next he would run over to the dog bed and pee. He'd also wake up from a nap in his crate and pee and once started peeing in the back of my truck.







He also could hold it all night but I though the behavior was so strange that I took him in twice to check for a UTI. 

I started all over with him and it took a while but after a few months he finally got it and stopped peeing in the house. I also gave him some bladder strengthening herbs. I actually still have some of those if you'd like to try them for your pup.


----------



## Barb E

I'm sure this was mentioned before but just in case - be sure to clean where he pees with an enzyme cleaner or vinegar and water.

And.....Dante was a double pee'er for at least the first year (still does sometimes even at 5 years old) meaning he'd pee and then run/sniff/do what ever and then pee again. 

I figured this out the hard way


----------



## sunfluer

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliIs there a reason he has to hold it longer than 2.5 hours?
> Are you trying to build the time he can hold it? I don't think it works that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it just kind of happens. Denali used to whine a lot to go potty and now it's a lot less but not because I trained her bladder to wait.
> 
> I think that's only going to make it much longer to potty train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you take him out every hour on the hour he'll get it much faster and he wont have accidents.


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>The dog books I've read suggest building up gradually the length of time for potty breaks. That by a certain age, a dog should have better bladder control. When we got him at 9 weeks of age, we took him out frequently, ie., after waking, playng, eating, drinking, etc. We did the middle of night runs and it didn't take him very long to train to go through the night without a walkie. It's the day time that's a challenge. Of course, during the day he's active and getting water as he wants it.

Sirius gets very active when he wants to go out. He kinda motions toward our front door. Sometimes I think we miss the cues thinking he wants to play or if in the crate, wants to simply get out. There are times, I take him out and he just pees a little bit and then wants to eat grass. We have hay grass and the dogs love eating it. It's a pain b/c we can't get them to stop eating it. They chew it like a cow. 

I think we all need to train our dogs to be house trained to hold it for a period of time. As mentioned, 5 - 6 hours is considered the max time although, I know people will go to work, leave their dogs anywhere from 8 - 12 hours! Personally, I'm not comfortable doing that. I do think however, 5 - 6 hours is reasonable for a mature dog. I worry, my GSD will not graduate to that level but I'm probably feeling anxious. I remember worrying about the same thing for my lab, Moon and he's completely house trained. It took about a year for Moon to be accident free. Moon, never peed in his crate - ever. He had the occassional accident on the floor but never messed his crate. We're training Sirius in the same way but it seems, his needs are greater. I was shocked and alarmed when he peed in his crate. It has given me pause for a great deal of concern.

We are very consistent with Sirius but think under-estimating his day time needs. We're reinforcing again with treats and lots of praise although, I always tell him 'good boy' when he goes outside.

Thank goodness I'm here at home. I don't think we would be able to keep him if I had to return to work outside of my home. I couldn't afford a pet sitter or daily doggie daycare.

Barbara</span>


----------



## sunfluer

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI adopted Kai at 7 months and he had developed a habit of peeing in the house at his foster home--he just didn't get it. He would be running around the house playing one minute and then the next he would run over to the dog bed and pee. He'd also wake up from a nap in his crate and pee and once started peeing in the back of my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also could hold it all night but I though the behavior was so strange that I took him in twice to check for a UTI.
> 
> I started all over with him and it took a while but after a few months he finally got it and stopped peeing in the house. I also gave him some bladder strengthening herbs. I actually still have some of those if you'd like to try them for your pup.


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>That is very kind of you. I would like to explore it. What are the herbs?

Barbara</span>


----------



## sunfluer

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.I'm sure this was mentioned before but just in case - be sure to clean where he pees with an enzyme cleaner or vinegar and water.
> 
> And.....Dante was a double pee'er for at least the first year (still does sometimes even at 5 years old) meaning he'd pee and then run/sniff/do what ever and then pee again.
> 
> I figured this out the hard way


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>







Oh, my!







Thanks, yes we use the enzyme type cleaner. Went out and bought some more today.

Barbara</span>


----------



## Doggydog

I had a similiar issue with one of my dogs and it turned out to be kidney stones, which are apparently uncommon in young dogs. So whenever this is happening I would urge a vet check.

My 6 month pup was a real slow learner in that department. But she did eventually get it. Well there's an occasional accident still, when my daughter is "puppy sitting". I think she isn't so aware of the subtle clues the dog gives as I've become. 
This is certainly a frustrating problem. Good luck! I do believe they all get it eventually.
And they can hold it overnight better because their systems slow down. A dog that can hold it all night can not hold it the same # of hours in the day.

Ruth, do you think the bladder strengthening herbs may be good for a dog with kidney stones? I gave mine some herbs that came from Mexico at her diagnosis meant to pass stones. She recovered without surgery, but has never had great bladder stamina I think as a result of the health issue she'd had.


----------

